# Terrova I Piliot windy day trolling answer



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

Was Having problems using my I Piliot on windy days getting blown side ways. turning up the speed only made me troll faster than I wanted and ran the battery down faster! here is my answer ! what do you think ?


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

Last year and ogf member made about 20 or so fins and sold them on here. I bought one. It is awesome. I use it to steer the boat and run the big motor sometimes. Very useful to.have.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

That's a great idea. I would be interested in one of those if any for sale


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I bought one of the fins that fishingmaniac is talking about. They work great in helping steer the boat while trolling and when it is windy.
Another thing to try, use your autopilot on standard instead of advanced mode when it's really windy. This will allow you to just about maintain course, but the wind will push you a little. If you run it on advanced you will maintain course but your motor will work like hell to do so. That's hard on the motor and sucks a lot of juice from the batteries.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Second everything triton175 said. That fin makes a huge difference. At higher kicker speeds (2.5 mph+) the Terrova can maintain course on a 0 speed setting. I still set mine to at least 3 to make sure I stay on course. Yours is much higher than the ones sold here last year. Will have a nice bite.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

I was the guy that got those fins made last year. As of now I probably won't get any more made. Here is a pic of mine. The fin makes a big difference, i usually have my speed at 2-3 or even off if trolling with the waves.


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I read through the thread from last year this is a great idea.
I have fab shop at work so Think I will try and grab motor out of storage and 
Come up with somthing myself 
Will update progress. Might be a few weeks 
If anyone comes up with somthing in mean time im interested in at least two 
Thanks Rusty


----------



## Hookedup330 (Jul 13, 2011)

Tightline is it just the 2 hose clamps and the little piece by the existing rutter that holds it on? Or is there something more that gos around the actual motor? Looking to fab up a few of these. Thank you


----------



## muzzy123 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hookedup330 said:


> Tightline is it just the 2 hose clamps and the little piece by the existing rutter that holds it on? Or is there something more that gos around the actual motor? Looking to fab up a few of these. Thank you


From the pictures I saw in his previous thread there is a matching tab on the other side that slide over the existing rudder. The two clamps and the two tabs hold it on.
I was thinking of making one out of aluminum but someone mentioned that they got interference with the US2 transducer from the aluminum. Anyone else know if this is correct?, if so I will have to ret and find some suitable plastic to make one. Thanks


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Just 2 hose clamps and 2 tabs hold it on.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

If anyone comes up with anything I would be interested.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Yes tabs on both side of rudder and the 2 clamps. It is very sturdy. Amish guy made them that has a plastic welding business.


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

Tightlines said:


> Yes tabs on both side of rudder and the 2 clamps. It is very sturdy. Amish guy made them that has a plastic welding business.


Tightlines, Does the rudder you had made fit the 80 & 112 terrova? I am wondering about differences in diameter of motor housing & position of skeg. I am going to make one for my new 112 & one for my buddy who has an 80. Problem is he is in Dayton & I am in Cleveland.


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Meerkat said:


> Tightlines, Does the rudder you had made fit the 80 & 112 terrova? I am wondering about differences in diameter of motor housing & position of skeg. I am going to make one for my new 112 & one for my buddy who has an 80. Problem is he is in Dayton & I am in Cleveland.


I made the fins to fit the 80 but i know guys that have these put them on 101 and 112 Terrovas. They are just slightly shorter than the full length of the motor.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Tightlines... A couple of questions.... first would be, does that fin interfere with the front sonar reading at all?
Second, how much of a pain was getting that fin made? Was it expensive? Do you suppose he would make more?
If you have his number I think I would like to contact him. 
PM me if that works better for you.
Thanks,
Al


----------



## Tightlines (Jun 29, 2012)

Gottagofishn said:


> Tightlines... A couple of questions.... first would be, does that fin interfere with the front sonar reading at all?
> Second, how much of a pain was getting that fin made? Was it expensive? Do you suppose he would make more?
> If you have his number I think I would like to contact him.
> PM me if that works better for you.
> ...


I don't know if the fin interferes with the sonar or not, never used the Terrova sonar. I have gotten these fins made 2 different times now. Both times he said he would need a pattern to make them. So the first batch i made a cardboard template then last year when i got those 20 made i just took in my fin for a pattern. If you want to get some made I'll let you call him but i can take my fin in for a pattern if he needs it, just let me know. They were around $12 each and with shipping and shipping envelope they were right at $18 last year for the guys that bought them. I sent you a PM.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Gottagofishn said:


> does that fin interfere with the front sonar reading at all?
> Al


Sonar works fine with the fin on


----------

